# Denny says "Happy Holidays!" and shows off his new cooler...



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

He is a cutie!! Great pictures!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love his new cooler on him! The colour looks fantastic on him! How the heck do you manage to keep him so...unfuzzy? My horses look like Llamas!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG h is just so cute! I love the pictures, your camera takes some really nice photos!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

He's adorable! And his new cooler looks great on him.


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

He is so adorable and he looks fantastic in his cooler! =]


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ohmygosh! Mohawkkk!!! :] 
Super duper cute, Denny looks adorable. And so pretty with all the snow!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!  I appreciate all the comments! *snuggles Digital SLR camera*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He's so goofy! LOL....


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

he is adorable ! 
I want to steal your camera haha, it takes AMAZING photos. could you give me a link to the kind that you have  pwease ? i need a new camera LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

TR, thanks! Here's a link to my camera model, the Nikon D5000: Nikon D5000 Digital SLR Camera with Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

He is so handsome! The cooler looks great on him.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

awwww he's so fuzzy! great christmas pics Allie, he's adorable!


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Hes so FRIGGEN cute and pretty. -steals and runs to america-


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

AWh! I love seeing pictures of Denny! And his hawk is looking awesome!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

AWWW happy holidays to you Denny you look smashing.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Denny is so handsome! His cooler looks lovely on him


----------



## BerkleysTops (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pics!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Great pics , He is so smashing with his antlers : ) very cute...I also love his bridle with the fancy stitching


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Denny looks very handsome in his new cooler. The antlers are just adorable on him. Too cute!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all so much!!  I love reading the comments on my amazing boy, it made my night!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow.....just......wow. Those colors really look amazing on him. They make his red just absolutely pop. He always looks good, regardless of what he is in. You could put him in an 80 year old burlap bag and he would still be stunning. I also love his roach now that it's grown out a bit. If you wanted to play with it, you could kinda taper it shorter at the poll and withers and give him that trojan horse arched look ;p.

Beautiful.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty! And I love the antlers! i should try that!lol


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Aww! He is super cute and fluffy!!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Gorgeous and I LOVE the cooler!!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

aww what a handsome boy! Love the new cooler, nice to see someone else with a chestnut that doesn't buy green rugs!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

smrobs, thank you for the lovely post!  I appreciate it!

Thank you to everyone!! It's just so touching


----------



## Sea To Sky (Nov 29, 2009)

Super steal the rug! haha some cute pics! i should get some xmas pics of my pony! though without the snow it kinda not so cool =/ haha


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

How cute!!! I love the pictures  He's so photogenic.

Happy Holidays to you too, Denny!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

AWESOME PICS! hehehe I love the antlers! I need to hang D's stocking up soon lol.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I love the snow on his muzzle. =]

Super cute pony, JDI. I love seeing pictures of him. =]


----------



## Endless Journey Girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww very cute! Haha my lease pony wears the cooler his owner got for him, which has her name embroidered on it haha.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

What a cutie! Love the photo set


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

I cannot begin to tell you how much I am in love with Denny! Can I steal him and bring him home for Christmas?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Denny is gorgeous/handsome! If he goes missing, don't come searching for him here. 
You're sooo lucky!!!
His cooler suits him very well.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Aww thank you guys SO much for the compliments! I absolutely cherish each and every one. They mean so much to me.


----------

